# Do Thruway bus legs get AGR points?



## jmbgeg (May 30, 2009)

On my recent trip, most of the rail legs have been posted to AGR but none of the Thuway legs.


----------



## Trogdor (May 30, 2009)

Most Thruway segments do qualify for AGR points (I think there are certain ones that don't...or at least, there are certain ones for which you cannot redeem an AGR award). However, they often take a bit longer to post, since the tickets have to change hands a few more times to get from the bus company to Amtrak.

When I've taken the Thruway bus from Seattle to Vancouver (or vice versa) in the past, I've had it take a month or two longer to post (and the travel rarely posted as having been taken on the correct date).

So, give it a few more weeks, but keep the ticket stub, just in case you have to call in.


----------



## GoldenSpike (May 31, 2009)

rmadisonwi said:


> Most Thruway segments do qualify for AGR points (I think there are certain ones that don't...or at least, there are certain ones for which you cannot redeem an AGR award). However, they often take a bit longer to post, since the tickets have to change hands a few more times to get from the bus company to Amtrak.
> When I've taken the Thruway bus from Seattle to Vancouver (or vice versa) in the past, I've had it take a month or two longer to post (and the travel rarely posted as having been taken on the correct date).
> 
> So, give it a few more weeks, but keep the ticket stub, just in case you have to call in.



In April, a Thruway bus was used VAN-PDX due to track work. It posted in 7 days. Returning the same day by train is going on 6 weeks without posting.


----------



## jmbgeg (May 31, 2009)

rmadisonwi said:


> Most Thruway segments do qualify for AGR points (I think there are certain ones that don't...or at least, there are certain ones for which you cannot redeem an AGR award). However, they often take a bit longer to post, since the tickets have to change hands a few more times to get from the bus company to Amtrak.
> When I've taken the Thruway bus from Seattle to Vancouver (or vice versa) in the past, I've had it take a month or two longer to post (and the travel rarely posted as having been taken on the correct date).
> 
> So, give it a few more weeks, but keep the ticket stub, just in case you have to call in.


Mine is Bakersfield/Vegas round trip.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jun 15, 2009)

We just returned from long trip to California. After just five days all of our train points have been posted. (10 of them [email protected]). but none of the four bus legs (LAX to BFD and back: EMY to San Francisco and back) have posted. Yes, I will be patient. :lol:

Good to see that Guest Rewards is working better and faster for the most part

Railroad Bill (Resting up for the next trip to NYP in Sept)


----------



## transit54 (Jun 15, 2009)

According to the AGR terms and conditions, all Thruways other than ones numbered in the 7000 series qualify:

_Additional Exclusions. To earn Program Rewards using Amtrak travel, the Member must travel on Amtrak using an Amtrak ticket. Members will not earn or redeem Points for travel on Amtrak using a ticket issued by a carrier other than Amtrak. Members will not earn or redeem Points for a step-up ticket paid to Amtrak from other carriers for use on an Amtrak train. Neither the originating carrier's pass nor the step-up amount paid to Amtrak are eligible to earn or redeem Points. Members will not earn or redeem Points for tickets purchased with discounted group fares. Members will not earn or redeem Points for (i) the Canadian portion of joint Amtrak/VIA services, __*(ii) Amtrak 7000 series Thruway bus services.*_

From: http://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/index.cf...;loc=TandC.html


----------



## stlouielady (Jun 15, 2009)

I took a trip in MARCH, 2 trains, 2 busses. The return train portion has posted; the outbound train trip and both busses have yet to post! I submitted missing point requests (twice), and called AGR last week. The agent told me to give them 30 days to post, and, if they still haven't, to call them again.

So, from my experience, I'd say 'NO', but, I'll answer again in 30 days.....if and when the points finally post.


----------



## stlouielady (Jul 21, 2009)

stlouielady said:


> I took a trip in MARCH, 2 trains, 2 busses. The return train portion has posted; the outbound train trip and both busses have yet to post! I submitted missing point requests (twice), and called AGR last week. The agent told me to give them 30 days to post, and, if they still haven't, to call them again.
> So, from my experience, I'd say 'NO', but, I'll answer again in 30 days.....if and when the points finally post.


I can now say that the points for my bus segments from March finally posted on Monday. So, I'll change my opinion to "from my experience, I will say YES"...


----------

